# Where are the programers out there



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

We need an easy to use program that lets us change the title and author on the Kindle files. I know there are some complicated instructions (which I tried) to do this, but there must be a programmer out there who can write a much better user friendly program to do this. Charge for it, I would certainly pay for such a program.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

What are the instructions? I'm interested in trying if there's no easier way. 
Are the instructions somewhere on the board, or is there a link where they're posted at Amazon, for ex., or are they in the guide that came w/the Kindle?


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

If anyone were to write a new program to supplant  Mobit2Mobi it would be grreat if it could run on the Mac OS, not just under Windows.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

cush said:


> If anyone were to write a new program to supplant Mobit2Mobi it would be grreat if it could run on the Mac OS, not just under Windows.


Cush -

I know this isn't the preferred way to go about things, but if you've got VMWare or Parallels and an old copy of Windoze XP, you can run whatever Win software you need to. Unfortunately, a lot of stuff just isn't available - yet - for Mac. I'm a long time Windoze user who finally saw the light. My only regret is that I didn't switch over to Mac years ago! <sigh>

Ironically, Windows runs better on my Mac under VMWare than it ever did on a "real" Windows machine! LOL!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Tarma said:


> Reader - check this topic:
> 
> Instructions for Changing Titles and Author Data
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,538.0.html


Thanks, muchly. Will read.

BTW, I'm really KindleCat, I'm just messing with Harvey. I'd have changed my name back last night, but I think he left before he saw me as "Reader.". Sorry for any confusion...not that this likely helped.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Tarma, Thanks ...I think, lol. Wow, oh wow. I did it, but it was complicated and I feel like a kindergartener in an advanced astro-bio-nuclear-physics-trig-engineering class. So much of what they said, all I heard was "blah-flinka-gui-doo". Dunno how I managed, but once installed, I was making edumacated guesses. Some were wrong, so I moved everything to a different folder on a whim, threw a bunch of stuff together in that one folder, retried, and somehow made it to the next step. Eventually I did it and my newly renamed title sits where I want it in the kindle. 

I'd still rather have folders to sort everything.

And I now agree w/Steve ...someone's gotta make a program for the generic computerdolt like moi.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I’m not convinced that writing a new piece of software will solve the problems. I’ve been using the mobi2mobi scripts on various .prc and .mobi files for three or four months, and I find there is a surprisingly large number of files that can’t be changed. I don’t know enough about the internals of the file to speculate about why.

I’ve found the only reliable way to ensure that the author and title info is correct is to generate the file with MobiCreator.

BTW, the mobi2mobi Perl scripts (not the mobi2mobi.exe) will run on the Mac. I finally got the libraries and stuff installed yesterday, and they do work. The installation is not trivial, though.


----------

